# Rumor about the State Closing Counties To Deer Hunting



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

i heard a rumor today stating the state is considering closing three counties to deer hunting? I know this highly unlikely, but with the toll EHD is taking, was wondering if there was any validit. Thanks


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Idk what the 3 counties would be but Jefferson would be one for sure. I think since the season has started I would be really surprised if they did.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

partlyable said:


> Idk what the 3 counties would be but Jefferson would be one for sure. I think since the season has started I would be really surprised if they did.
> View attachment 246732


I heard this from a friend who heard it at work. Jefferson is the reason I'm trying to find out the truth. We have property there, and it's a disaster! I'm all in favor of closing it.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Ain't gonna happen


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Carpn said:


> Ain't gonna happen


I agree most likely the case. I just wish they did something to try and protect what's left of the heard. I wouldn't be shocked if 75% of the herd is gone in Jefferson.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

It's for sure gonna take several years to recover. They could even close it next year and it would be beneficial, but I am with carpn I don't see them doing it.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

caseyroo said:


> I agree most likely the case. I just wish they did something to try and protect what's left of the heard. I wouldn't be shocked if 75% of the herd is gone in Jefferson.


At this point in the year it is too late . Depending on how things finish out y'all may end up seeing reduced bag limits next year . Hopefully it's not as bad as it sounds tho .


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

caseyroo said:


> I agree most likely the case. I just wish they did something to try and protect what's left of the heard. I wouldn't be shocked if 75% of the herd is gone in Jefferson.


Where are you coming up with 75%??


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

dugworm said:


> Where are you coming up with 75%??


The number being reported has now approached 300. That number isn't even close to the actual number that has died. We have found 41 deer in 500 acre parcel over the last three weeks. In talking the several land owners they have experienced anywhere from 10-30 dead deer, and few if any have been reported. In addition how many deer have died and not been found. It has been researched that an area impacted by EHD like Jefferson county can, and typically does lose up to 75% of the existing deer herd. If you have been down in that area, all you have to do is drive with a window down and smell the death that is everywhere.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL hunts a farm in Washington Co. The last time EHD hit hard he told me there were just no deer anywhere! Except for the dead carcasses lying along what was left of the creek! He hiked the entire creek one day and found a ton! We used to go down once or twice a season, but he called me and told me there was no use. 

The herd was rebounding nicely, but looking at that map, looks like his area got hit again!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> My BIL hunts a farm in Washington Co. The last time EHD hit hard he told me there were just no deer anywhere! Except for the dead carcasses lying along what was left of the creek! He hiked the entire creek one day and found a ton! We used to go down once or twice a season, but he called me and told me there was no use.
> 
> The herd was rebounding nicely, but looking at that map, looks like his area got hit again!


It's amazing the amount dead carcasses we have found. It's so sad to see such waste, and the time and money invested wasted as well. It's just sad the state doesn't react to this and alter regulations in these areas that have been hit so hard. At the end if the day it's all about money. Also, the shift in the ODNR from biologist to politicians won't help as well. The greed will certainly show. I can't for the life of me understand how the state is predicting a record year, with so much loss happening statewide.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

caseyroo said:


> It's amazing the amount dead carcasses we have found. It's so sad to see such waste, and the time and money invested wasted as well. It's just sad the state doesn't react to this and alter regulations in these areas that have been hit so hard. At the end if the day it's all about money. Also, the shift in the ODNR from biologist to politicians won't help as well. The greed will certainly show. I can't for the life of me understand how the state is predicting a record year, with so much loss happening statewide.


not that i buy into it because i feel like if the ODNR really wanted to they could.... but here is what i was told. They cant change any bag limits for this season because they have already been made into law.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, that's a point. This stuff was discussed and voted on, but I'd like to see an "escape clause" included in these agreements that would allow the ODNR to act unilaterally if conditions become extreme in the meantime. 

I went to play a local golf club today to celebrate my buddy's birthday. It has two substantial lakes right behind the clubhouse that are used for irrigation. They are nearly bone dry! The rain predicted for today hasn't happened yet, and the forecast changes by the minute!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I would be fine if they would reduce it to 1 deer. But speaking from the other side of the debate. In the far north of the county there are not any losses being reported. I would hate to not be able to hunt at all when the deer around me are unaffected. If it were closed I would follow the new regulations, but I think 1 deer total would be a realistic change for the year.


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

caseyroo said:


> i heard a rumor today stating the state is considering closing three counties to deer hunting? I know this highly unlikely, but with the toll EHD is taking, was wondering if there was any validit. Thanks


It is what you said it was,..A Rumor!! I personally would like to see it happen in jefferson and belmont! These deer are dropping dead everywhere! Our herd is just about completely depleted! I got 3 doe and a spike buck on 9 cameras in the last 2 months. Just 5 months ago,. I had 9 shooters coming! I reported a few to odnr and stated to them how they just raised the kill limit this year to 3 deer in these 2 counties and it needs to be a 1 deer county or just cancel season this year and restrict it for the next 3 or its going to be like back in the late 70s, when there were very few to even be seen! I was told the rules were approved in April and they cant change them until this coming April! I just hope people do the right thing and just lay off this year,.if they care at all about their deer hunting!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Can not believe the State would/could close any counties. *IF* the deer aren't there, then none will get killed. *IF* hunters aren't seeing any numbers then they will go else where. Self imposed limits.....if the numbers are low don't shoot any. *IF* the limit is 20, doesn't mean you have to shoot 20.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

M R DUCKS said:


> Can not believe the State would/could close any counties. *IF* the deer aren't there, then none will get killed. *IF* hunters aren't seeing any numbers then they will go else where. Self imposed limits.....if the numbers are low don't shoot any. *IF* the limit is 20, doesn't mean you have to shoot 20.


While it would be nice if they did close counties, I don't think there is any way they will. It would outrage people. Instead for once, they seem to encourage hunters to practice conservation and management. From their disease guide, in regards to EHD... 
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/diseases-in-wildlife


> Deer populations in some of the areas affected most severely by EHD will recover more quickly if hunters reduce their harvest of antlerless deer.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

M R DUCKS said:


> Can not believe the State would/could close any counties. *IF* the deer aren't there, then none will get killed. *IF* hunters aren't seeing any numbers then they will go else where. Self imposed limits.....if the numbers are low don't shoot any. *IF* the limit is 20, doesn't mean you have to shoot 20.


I think that's common sense, but do you honestly think all people are willing to self impose limits, or proper mange the herd themselves? No the state won't do anything at this point, it they certainly can close a county if need be. What's the point of having limits per county under your theory? If you could see the amount of casualties you would understand the need to do something.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

TDD11 said:


> While it would be nice if they did close counties, I don't think there is any way they will. It would outrage people. Instead for once, they seem to encourage hunters to practice conservation and management. From their disease guide, in regards to EHD...
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/diseases-in-wildlife


It's almost comical for them to post that, but not impose regulations to reduce harvest, or make it buck only. However, that would mean less permits and less $. There are ethical, an educated hunters who will follow self management, but there are those driven by greed.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Who is going to want to hunt in Jefferson or Belmont Counties and then consume a deer that has been infected? Not me! Just sayin.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

We have a farm in Belmont county have had s cpl pics this summer before all the ehd facts came out that looked pretty sick. Since then, we have only found 1 dead buck, nice 120" 8 point. We have 2 creeks on our property, walked them both but one 1 dead dear so far. Let's hope not more..... our farm was his hit hard back in 2011-2012ish? And now in 2016-2017 it's just starting to come back. It's nowhere near what it used to be and would suck to have to go through it again. 
Anyone here hunt Belmont co? Have any other info? We hunt just south of Bethesda out of town a few miles.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The deer that get infected are dead.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

St, we have a farm outside of Bellaire and haven't found any dead but trail cam #'s are down significantly.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy's wife saw a doe just standing in the road last week! She drove right up to it and honked the horn. It barely paid any attention to her! It finally wobbled off the road into someone's front yard and stood there, staring around, like it didn't know where it was! 

This is in southern Mahoning Co. The rain that was forecast for today turned out to be a few miserable little sprinkles. Columbiana Co, to our South, got some decent showers, but nowhere near enough to break this drought!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Kenlow1 said:


> Who is going to want to hunt in Jefferson or Belmont Counties and then consume a deer that has been infected? Not me! Just sayin.


Don't worry the state says it's all good!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Flattty - we pulled cards this weekend and talked with all of our neighbors. Definitely doesn't seem to be as bad of a kill as 2012 does. But between us and the neighbors we have a handful dead. In 2012 we all found numerous in the 20's-30's dead along a creek bottom. Trail cam pics are significantly down as well.


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

Attended a meeting with ODNR last week and we spent the majority of the time discussing this. Apparently nothing can be done short of praying for an early frost to kill the midges that spread EHD. The virus doesn't affect people and it kills the deer so quickly you should have no trouble identifying the deer that are infected. Cook the meat well and there will be no issues. The only active suggestion was to hunt elsewhere or pass on the does and young deer.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Silver Streak said:


> Attended a meeting with ODNR last week and we spent the majority of the time discussing this. Apparently nothing can be done short of praying for an early frost to kill the midges that spread EHD. The virus doesn't affect people and it kills the deer so quickly you should have no trouble identifying the deer that are infected. Cook the meat well and there will be no issues. The only active suggestion was to hunt elsewhere or pass on the does and young deer.


I think we all understand how it is spread, and how it stops. Also, the consumption isn't an issue either. The part I think that concerns most hunters is what is the state's response to protecting what is left of the resource? How aggressive will they be in reacting to the situation? The answer will be little because our hands are tied, or not enough reported, etc...at the end of the day they don't want to give up a cash cow in license sales.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, all I can say to this is if you insist on forking over money for a deer tag, they won't refuse it! It is kind of up to you. What would you have them do?


----------

